# BFN 5dp5dt is it too early??



## Harper14 (Sep 29, 2013)

I caved and tested with frer and it was negative is it too early or am I kidding myself did anyone have bfn with frer this early then go on to positive if so what day? 

X


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Far too early.* Yes you will see some stories on here of ladies getting their BFP at 5dp5dt, but it's definitely not the norm. Check out this handy list that tells you what happens at what stage after your transfer: http://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer. 5dp5dt is really the _absolute_ earliest that you could possibly get a BFP and more often than not that is from a double transfer where the woman is pregnant with twins. Please try to hold out for a few more days before you test again. I'm so glad I waited for my OTD (which was 9dp5dt) as I only ever see women tying themselves in knots when they test early on here! Give your embryo time to do what it needs to and try to stay positive! x


----------



## Ticky (Feb 21, 2012)

Way way too early. I tested negative until 8dp5dt. Step away for the per sticks babes.xx


----------



## Harper14 (Sep 29, 2013)

Thank you girls I told myself that testing early would make it easier if it doesn't work but in hindsight it's the wrong choice as it's making it harder thinking I might leave it until Monday now to try and enjoy the weekend

Ticky did you test early with frer and get negative or just normal tests x


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi Harper,

I tried a few different types of test, and the earliest positive was 14dpo, which would be 9dp5dt.  Then I got a BFN 2 days later which freaked me out completely, but I think it must have been a dilute sample because I was definitely pg.  I always end up testing early, but I've never decided whether it's helpful or not!

Will your clinic give you a quantitative hcg? I find these a much more informative.

Good luck on Monday,
Dx


----------

